# Can't get stream working



## drcordon (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm on an Android phone trying to get my Tivo streaming through the app, In home or OOH. I have a Tivo Roamio, with Tivo Stream connected via ethernet to the same network switch. 

I also tried connecting the Stream directly to my wireless router and there were no changes in how it works. Everything is hard wired.

Most of the app features work (using the guide, scheduling programs, etc) but not streaming. I login, go to settings > streaming setup. It finds my device and asks if I would like to set up streaming. Whether I check in-home or out of home doesn't matter, after I click setup, it always follows with "streaming device found", "Step 1: checking software version", "Not able to set up Tivo Stream".

If I open Streaming System Information, it shows TSN and name and won't show me status or software, etc. Also the Restart and Make Service Call buttons don't seem to work.

I've tried restarting the stream multiple times, I've let it sit for days thinking it might need to update something. I've reinstalled the Tivo app several times as well, and it is current (2.0.1)

Anyone have this experience with Stream, or solving this on their Android phone? I'm running Android 4.4.4 and this is a CyanogenMod phone version 11.0, Kernal 3.4.0 on the "OnePlus One" phone. CPU is ARMv7 Processor. 

Wondering if Tivo will not work with this software or processor or network setup or if the Stream I bought is junk. Is there a way to test the stream online via computer? Or through the Roamio?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## drcordon (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm going to power everything down and start it up like this: Router - Switch - Roamio - Stream - Phone . . . . . . . . . . . . fingers crossed . . . . . . . . . . 
Roamio is on, working. Software 20.4.5C USA 6-846
Stream light is orange, then white flashing, then goes solid white. Ethernet port on right is solid green, on left is flashing.
Start up phone, load Tivo app - Settings - Streaming setup.....Same result. It stops at Step 1, checking software version.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

drcordon said:


> I'm on an Android phone trying to get my Tivo streaming through the app, In home or OOH. I have a Tivo Roamio, with Tivo Stream connected via ethernet to the same network switch.
> 
> I also tried connecting the Stream directly to my wireless router and there were no changes in how it works. Everything is hard wired.
> 
> ...


I believe cyanogen mod is the problem. TiVo Stream will not stream to rooted or modded firmware and cyanogen mod isn't pure Android.


----------



## drcordon (Nov 28, 2009)

PCurry57 said:


> I believe cyanogen mod is the problem. TiVo Stream will not stream to rooted or modded firmware and cyanogen mod isn't pure Android.


I thought that was possible, however there are multiple forum members reporting that it works just fine with their OnePlus phone. Is there some other way to check the stream?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Connect with an unmodified device.


----------



## drcordon (Nov 28, 2009)

jrtroo said:


> Connect with an unmodified device.


I chatted with Tivo Support, who confirmed that Stream should work with my phone, and that all my software is up to date (roamio, stream, app).

I tried setting up the stream on my wife's Nexus 4. Stock Android 5.0.1. Exact same results.


----------



## drcordon (Nov 28, 2009)

I got time, so I'm working on a hunch. I had everything connected directly to my CenturyLink wifi router. I turned off the wifi and instead brought in my other wifi, and hooked everything to my TP Link AC1900 router. On the Nexus4 it started connecting, but then said the Stream and DVR were not activated on the same account (not true). I'm going to power everything down (again) and see what that does for me.


----------



## drcordon (Nov 28, 2009)

Powered everything up as follows: Modem, router, Roamio, Stream, Phone. This time I tried connecting with my OnePlus phone. This time I loaded the App, and it immediately said it found a streaming device and if I wanted to setup. I hit yes, checked in and out of home, and setup worked! I tested playing a show on my phone, and it looks great, no lag. 

Now I just have to see if that messed up the connection to the Mini downstairs. Now that it's set up, I will try moving the configuration back to the original setup through my ethernet switch to see if it will continue working.


----------



## drcordon (Nov 28, 2009)

Hooking the roamio and Stream back into the network switch didn't work. My phone said it couldn't find them on the network. But wouldn't I be able to connect to them OOH? I shouldn't have to be on the same network, that's the whole point.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm not sure what you are saying- your stream and roamio basic are on the same network and you got it all working. Then you moved them to a switch, keeping the same network, and since the move you can no longer stream at all. Or you can stream in home and just not OOH?


----------



## drcordon (Nov 28, 2009)

jrtroo said:


> I'm not sure what you are saying- your stream and roamio basic are on the same network and you got it all working. Then you moved them to a switch, keeping the same network, and since the move you can no longer stream at all. Or you can stream in home and just not OOH?


As long as Roamio and Stream are hooked up via long ethernet cables to my wifi router, everything works. I'd rather have them hooked to the ethernet switch in my entertainment center, but when I do that, In home and OOH stop working.

Right now I'm just super pleased it works at all. Streaming to outside devices is a whole new awesome reality for me. I'd like to get rid of the wires running around the house though.


----------



## vectorcatch (Nov 21, 2008)

Is it a green switch? if so, some older green switches cause issues with some devices because they lower the power of the Ethernet phy too much. I had to replace an older green switch of mine a while ago to get my av receiver to work correctly over Ethernet.


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

drcordon said:


> I'd like to get rid of the wires running around the house though.


I saw some 24" Android tablets for $550, while a 24" TV is often $100-$120 + price of mini. It seems like a pretty big price just to get rid of some wires.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I would try a different switch. The stream can be anywhere on the network. Have you tried moving just one or the other?


----------



## drcordon (Nov 28, 2009)

Pacomartin said:


> I saw some 24" Android tablets for $550, while a 24" TV is often $100-$120 + price of mini. It seems like a pretty big price just to get rid of some wires.


I agree! I just ran wires from the Roamio and stream across the room to my wifi router to test whether I could get the stream working. I want to get rid of the ethernet cable running from my tivos to the router. I'm not worried about TV wires. I've got 1 TV upstairs, 1 down, all my cabling including ethernet is built into the house.


----------



## drcordon (Nov 28, 2009)

vectorcatch said:


> Is it a green switch? if so, some older green switches cause issues with some devices because they lower the power of the Ethernet phy too much. I had to replace an older green switch of mine a while ago to get my av receiver to work correctly over Ethernet.


The switch is a TP Link SF1008D. I just got 2 of them a month ago because the Tivo Mini wouldn't work with my older Netgear Hub or router. The switch is labeled green, but works perfectly with the Mini, so I don't expect the stream to have any problem with it. It's also connected to a PC, xbox, bluray, all with no issues.

Jrtroo I haven't tried switching them b/c they are the same.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

No, I mean just move the roamio and see if it still works. Then try the stream separately.


----------

